# Da Chedz



## Cheddar (Jul 11, 2014)

I love this new camera.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Awwwww what great pics!


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

Hey Cheddar, what kind of camera do you have?

I use a Rebel T1i. It was my dad's but he upgraded to a better body and bequeathed it to me. I think it's a pretty basic DSLR, but man, I'll be damned if it's not more than what I need for snapping hikes, friends, and a certain kitten :thumb

I'd like to get something really nice when I'm out of school and making money (in forever LOL)


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I agree - great shots!!


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

Beautiful shots, and handsome subject!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Such a gorgeous kitty


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Beautiful photography! You got Great shots of Cheddar!


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Wow! Some marvelous detail on those close-ups. And what a handsome subject.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

You do get great shots. You do have a marvellous model though )


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Aww, he's so cute in all your photos, which are fantastic, btw!  amazing details captured!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Wow, beautiful photos! Cheddar is growing up! I was trying to pick my favorite shot, then my two favorites, which turned into three, at which point I gave up. He's gorgeous and adorable.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Beautiful boy! These are great pics, Cheddar! do you do a lot of photography?


----------



## Smaughunter (Feb 14, 2014)

Gorgeous cat and photos! He's such a rich red. I can see why you call him Cheddar!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Great pictures!


----------



## happy_panther (Aug 4, 2014)

He has grown up so much from the last photo I remember seeing!! How adorable!1


----------

